# Farm/Ranch Pants



## jr in va (Apr 15, 2015)

A lot gets discussed about the pros and cons of different equipment,trucks etc.I wonder how people dress across the country for real work on the farms/ranches.

Seems like when I was kid most grown men in this area wore a work suit like the sets Dickie's sells yet today.Green,khaki or navy.Usually the guys who wore the navy were the ones who spent time working on the machinery for themselves or others.

My generation came along with almost everybody wearing Wranglers or a couple other brands but Wrangler had the lion's share.Today,I see some folks in cargo pants or "duck" dungarees.

I even wore "tactical" cargo pants some last summer which I picked up from my son which were one size too big for his uniform..Didn't "feel" exactly right but fit well and were comfortable and long wearing.I actually ordered to more pair.

Again,just curious about what others use across the country.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Jeans....and in about 8 weeks it will be shorts.

Regards, Mike


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

In the barn I wear blue Dickies coveralls. Chucking hay bales thrift store blue jeans. Field work weather appropriate attire


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Jeans and kahki britches, purty much the cheapest ones......boots


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

I'm usually in jeans, but when the humidity is high I wish I had in something lighter/cooler.


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

Whichever ones don't stink as bad.......jk

Depends on the job at hand. Wrangler, the real deal, even though quality had gone downhill for a bit. I was splitting the crotch out after a half dozen washes. The last batch has held up. Then I wear inexpensive Wrangler/Levi khaki cargo shorts most of the summer. In the machine shop on the screw machines I used to wear jeans but that got hot and heavy from oil in the summer so I tried out Carhartt light khakis and liked them. I ran the CNCs most so I wore shorts and yes, I had on lace ups lol, chips would get in cowboy tops. For cold snaps because I can't stand wearing long johns if I'm going to be in and out, Carhartt overalls. Quick to put on and take off without removing my boots.

Depends on my mood for the day but you will see me wear shorts and loud cowboy boots, shoes, or my Tony Lama Steel toes.


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

All I ever wear is Wranglers, and a long sleeve western shirt year round. If you ever see me in shorts, well you had better check because the world is probably coming to and end. When I first got married my now ex tried to get me in shorts; to humor her I did try them on. They were maybe on for a minute if that long, took them off and told her to take them back to the store. That was the last she ever asked me to wear shorts.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I hear ya' Dana on the high humidity....... that's why I buy the cheapo jeans.....they're usually a bit lighter, I have some wranglers that feel like they weight 20lbs in the summer  need suspenders with them, only wear them if I'm out of all others.


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

I wear the flexible canvas work pants and they're so comfortable and durable.

https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/ce-schmidt-mens-flex-canvas-utility-pants?cm_vc=-10005


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

When it comes to farm attire I'm sure I'm in the minority. I wear navy and khaki shorts about 7 months out of the year. Unless I have to wade through a briar patch I do everything in the warmer months in shorts. As far as pants for the cooler months I have never liked the way jeans fit me so I broke down this winter and bought some navy and khaki chino pants. They are kind of pricey to be working in but I love how they fit......won't go back to jeans.

Just looked and I see Dickies offers navy and khaki pants that are considerably cheaper than what I'm wearing now......never thought about them. Might have to get a pair to try out that I could wear when I doing really dirty stuff.....hate to ruin a good pair of expensive pants.

Hayden


----------



## Ray 54 (Aug 2, 2014)

Blue jeans and long sleeve shirts,and cowboy boots and hat. The rubber soled low heel Justin any more.

Dermatologist tells me you need sun block and the next breath don't you ever get in the sun without your shirt. Have had one real small spot on ear burned with the liquid nitrogen several times and the mole on the top of hand they had to cut deeper.

Since humidity is low most of the time I have no trouble with long sleeves at 100+ in summer. But some of those shirts you hold up to the light and you can see right thru them. Not like the flannel I wear this time of year.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Sounds like we need to have a haytalk fashion show.....but Cowboy has to model a pair of shorts.  I bet those Wyoming legs are whiter than new fallen Teton snow. 

Regards, Mike


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Levis jeans, carhartts cargo pants, cargo shorts. Under armor t shirts


----------



## sethd11 (Jan 1, 2012)

LEVI 515S
CARRHEART KHAKI WORK PANTS
Shorts as much as possible in summer with either steel toe redwings or tennis shoes.
And sunscreen because I don't want cancerous moles and skin cancer.. seen a lot of that recently


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Have warn Wranglers most of my life.But like BW the quality of material has gone down,ripped out crotches!!Bent down other day by the fishing hole and the ass ripped out starting by the corner of the pocket.

I tried Dickies for awhile and they held up better but liked the wrangler fit better and gave Wranglers another try.They failed again.

Think I can buy Dikies for $13 on sale.I like cheap!


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

Vol said:


> Sounds like we need to have a haytalk fashion show.....but Cowboy has to model a pair of shorts.  I bet those Wyoming legs are whiter than new fallen Teton snow.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Not going to happen, and My ex never even thought to take a picture at the time. Yes those legs are so white they just may blind everyone that sees them. LOL. I used to have a picture of me at the lake in my swimsuit, cowboy boots, western shirt tied up so it would not get wet. I am sure I was one hell of a sight to see, and yes those legs were white as could be.


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

Levi 517 boot cut, holey t-shirt, cowboy boots... never wear shorts, my old white hairy bow legs just don't fit in shorts, and they don't give me anything to wipe my hands on...


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Ray 54 said:


> Blue jeans and long sleeve shirts,and cowboy boots and hat. The rubber soled low heel Justin any more.
> 
> Since humidity is low most of the time I have no trouble with long sleeves at 100+ in summer. But some of those shirts you hold up to the light and you can see right thru them. Not like the flannel I wear this time of year.


Ditto!

Was wearing blue jeans when they weren't fashionable. My attire is just like Ray's

Ralph

.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

Aramark Wearguard uniform pants, similar to Dickies, alternate green & navy, day to day, Wearguard tee shirts! And yes, I have a "farmer's tan", year 'round!

Next layer is Wearguard sweat shirts, light or heavy, depending on temp! Extreme weather go to is Carhartts, unlined bibs, chore coat or arctic parka. Bibs only when below 0ºF

Base ball cap year round except knitted stocking cap in extreme conditions!

All three tractors are open station, and only one with even a canopy! So it can get hot, or cold, out there!


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Your a beast Dave.

Regards, Mike


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

I haven't wore shorts outside since I was 10 years old. Wore shorts to the hay field and a neighbor made fun of me. Never wore shorts again, not even to the lake. My legs haven't seen sun since a fishing trip in 05.

I used to always wear T shirts or sleeveless shirts outside in the summer but lately I've been wearing long sleeve cotton button shirts. Dad and most neighbors give me grief when they see me wearing them on a hot day on an open tractor but I swear they're cooler. Keeps the sun off your skin and the breeze goes through them.

I used to like Levis for jeans but they seem to be made cheaper now days and don't last. I've had some Carhartt blue jeans that I liked and some that I didn't. I always seem to look for the cheapest ones I can find.


----------



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

Pointer brand overalls and a long sleeve t shirt year around.
Work boots then on Sunday cowboy boots.


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

Whatever is on sale at tsc or orschlein! When it hits 70 out come the shorts! By midsummer my feet and ankles look like I got a pair of socks on!

I got kinda a funny story, I drive school bus (substitute) and took a load of ffa kids to farm show in Springfield Missouri. It was warm so of course I was in my summer attire. Got to the ABS booth and asked could I have the latest catalog, guy looks me over says do you even know what this booth is? I got tickled and said well I have been AI'ing cows since I was 15, had a dairy for about 25 years and no bull on the farm. Now run about 80 cows with 25 being fullblood Hereford! His face turned red, and said oh, help yourself, these are the latest catalogs we have, you want beef or dairy!!


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

Here you go guys! my typical "flake re-arranging" outfit!  

That was 10 years ago, and the parka that replaced that one is almost as "broke in"!  :lol:


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

Maybe it's because my day job requires "business" attire, but April through October will probably find me wearing a pair of cargo shorts and a carhartt pocket tee shirt.

I also like the Liberty bib overalls, order them two sizes too large and yep, I'm a "top button unbuttoned" guy.

With everything being made in china nowadays, getting a correctly sized pair of blue jeans is a crap shoot. Doesn't matter if they are Levi's, Wrangler, Lee, I've taken to ordering most things online nowadays (I'm a big-tall guy and most stores don't keep my size in stock) and it seems you can get one pair that fits well, reorder the exact same thing 6 months later and they are off by at least a size or two.

Told my wife when I retire, I'm not wearing anything that doesn't have elastic in the waistband....


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Shetland Sheepdog said:


> Here you go guys! my typical "flake re-arranging" outfit!
> 
> That was 10 years ago, and the parka that replaced that one is almost as "broke in"!  :lol:


Nice outfit Dave.....I especially like your John Deere Toque and John Deere gloves. 

Regards, Mike


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

Shetland Sheepdog said:


> Here you go guys! my typical "flake re-arranging" outfit!
> 
> That was 10 years ago, and the parka that replaced that one is almost as "broke in"!  :lol:


That's when those Carhartts are the most comfortable. Everyone tells me my coat is wore out and I'm like its just getting broke in enough the way I like it. The insulation was peeking out of my sleeves pretty good and the fabric was tasseled out. I was getting ready to throw it out and break in a new coat but Mom saw me light my arms on fire a couple of times and she decided to patch my old coat up. I told her not to but she did it anyway. First time I was burning garbage and the flames found the tassels and singed em off. Second time I was welding in the shop and Mom came through as the flame was working its way up my sleeve. I had my helmet down and didn't see or feel it yet. She got way more excited than I did.

Only takes me two years to wear out Carhartts. I've since switched to wool overalls in the winter. Wool wears at least twice as long. I was worried about wool around barb wire but its actually better than Carhartts. I don't weld with wool on though. Did forget once and the burning hair smell reminds you that you forgot.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Wool is a terrific insulator. When it's really cold on a hunt etc., I wear my woolies. They can save your life as they even insulate when wet.

Regards, Mike


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

IHCman said:


> That's when those Carhartts are the most comfortable. Everyone tells me my coat is wore out and I'm like its just getting broke in enough the way I like it. The insulation was peeking out of my sleeves pretty good and the fabric was tasseled out. I was getting ready to throw it out and break in a new coat but Mom saw me light my arms on fire a couple of times and she decided to patch my old coat up. I told her not to but she did it anyway. First time I was burning garbage and the flames found the tassels and singed em off. Second time I was welding in the shop and Mom came through as the flame was working its way up my sleeve. I had my helmet down and didn't see or feel it yet. She got way more excited than I did.
> 
> Only takes me two years to wear out Carhartts. I've since switched to wool overalls in the winter. Wool wears at least twice as long. I was worried about wool around barb wire but its actually better than Carhartts. I don't weld with wool on though. Did forget once and the burning hair smell reminds you that you forgot.


Same here. The most comfortable Carhartt I had was an anniversary edition which I believe makes it a 1988 coat??? I was the 3rd recipient of it coming from my cousin's brother, to my cousin, then to me. It made it to about 2000 when the zipper quit. elbows were wore through for years and the sleeves did not have the buttons anymore. To say it was rough would be an understatement.

For about 3 years Grandma would give us grandkids coats. Still working on them.


----------



## Thumbtack (Jun 18, 2012)

Wranglers, Long Sleeve shirts in winter, short sleeve shirts in summer. Baseball caps and nice felt hats


----------

